# Daily Driver's wear and tear GM Parts.



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

As a GTO daily driver - I will need to maintain my Goat according to the Owners Manual , the onboard CPU , and my years of commuting experience. So this normal wear and tear (not including other failures) will need replacement parts - which may or may not come from OZ via customs. So...This possible delay factor and Dealer inventory issues with my limited production Pontiac Parts make me want to order then Now. My normal replacement parts List is the usual list , But I like to replace at my already predetermined Mileage Points.

1) Serpentine Belt # 92067152 List $ 127 GMP $ 64+s/h
2) A/C belt # 92056207 $ 93 $ 47 "

3) Upper Hose # 92157579 $ 50 $ 25 "
4) Lower Hose # 92157580 $ 35 $ 17 "

5) Front Rotor # 92161569 $ 187 $ 107 "
6) Front Pad # 92175204 $ 237 $ 119 "
7) Rear Pad # 92175205 $ 141 $ 70 "
8) C5 pads # 88909667 $ 116 $ 58 "

Oil and Filters as well as all Fluids are readily available. The 2005 has Two belts and two hoses and the above parts we all will be replacing if you keep your Goat beyond any Warranty Periods ...
For any GTO owners with hoses and belts replaced where did you buy them and was the price as above ?? Also any online Dealers/Sponsors have these GM normal wear and tear parts available in an online price Post/thread ?
Silicone Police hoses would be a nice aftermarket idea ...

Be Safe , Have Fun , and Pick your Spots to Build the New Goat Legecy


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> As a GTO daily driver - I will need to maintain my Goat according to the Owners Manual , the onboard CPU , and my years of commuting experience. So this normal wear and tear (not including other failures) will need replacement parts - which may or may not come from OZ via customs. So...This possible delay factor and Dealer inventory issues with my limited production Pontiac Parts make me want to order then Now. My normal replacement parts List is the usual list , But I like to replace at my already predetermined Mileage Points.
> 
> 1) Serpentine Belt # 92067152 List $ 127 GMP $ 64+s/h
> 2) A/C belt # 92056207 $ 93 $ 47 "
> ...


Ouch, on the pads. Never seen brake pads cost that much. Must be Gold-Flake Metallic.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Just as a follow up : I purchased and received the two belts and the two hoses so I would have them on hand.

The two hoses are from OZ , The Serpentine Belt (comes in a flat box) is also from OZ while the a/c belt is labeled USA.

I also received the GM replacement nuts used when installing the Front Caster Kit from Pedders , they came from Holland...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Hawk pads are the best I have found so far for the GTO.... Racing pads are kinda pricy but well worth it.... with 3800 pounds behind you .. you had better beable to brake good... :willy: arty:


If planning to juice your brakes I also suggest steel-braided brake lines.. because the rubber/latex ones flex.. and when the line expands you get less brake power... and look into slotted rotors.... cross drilled is a joke... all cross drilled does is cool the disk down faster.. it does nothing to stop you better... but since you just want to brake good the Hawk pads will take care of the brake fade and overheating...

then just gotta learn how to brake better cus your brake system will be juiced...


----------



## ema (Jun 25, 2009)

You're really particular with your choice of pontiac parts. You and your car will surely have a long to go still.

Err, have you tried going to pontiac parts dealer? they might be the answer.

Hawk pads, I agree with this one. They're quite pricey but very worth it.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...but I wouldn't buy racing pads for a daily driver...don't they take longer to heat up before their effective???
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

DBA 400XS rotors with C5 Hawk pads were the best thing I did to my 04. As far as the rubber brake hoses, they are fine. SS lines are only needed if you are actually tracking your car. DD rubber = fine.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Xcommuter said:


> As a GTO daily driver - I will need to maintain my Goat according to the Owners Manual , the onboard CPU , and my years of commuting experience. So this normal wear and tear (not including other failures) will need replacement parts - which may or may not come from OZ via customs. So...This possible delay factor and Dealer inventory issues with my limited production Pontiac Parts make me want to order then Now. My normal replacement parts List is the usual list , But I like to replace at my already predetermined Mileage Points.
> 
> 1) Serpentine Belt # 92067152 List $ 127 GMP $ 64+s/h
> 2) A/C belt # 92056207 $ 93 $ 47 "
> ...


I just bought two S-belts for the GTO from NAPA. I think they were about $35 each. You'd think LS2 belts would be LS2 belts, but the GTO is a different size than the trailblazer SS, the vette, or any LS1 firebird.


----------



## mikefoye (Jun 24, 2010)

*2005 Accessory Belt*



fattirewilly said:


> I just bought two S-belts for the GTO from NAPA. I think they were about $35 each. You'd think LS2 belts would be LS2 belts, but the GTO is a different size than the trailblazer SS, the vette, or any LS1 firebird.


I just found out that there were actually two different designs used in 2005. If you have an 'early model' (a.k.a. first design), you have belt #92067152. This is true for sequence numbers up to L491216. Everything after that uses belt #92067037 (which is the same for all 2006 GTO's).

Belt 92067152 runs about $135, and belt 92067037 will set you back $153.


----------

